# 2010 bowtech ladies only?



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

My wife would like to see something new...something like maybe an...
*EQUALIZER!!!*


----------



## BOWTECH-PS (Dec 15, 2008)

*center pivot*



maineyotekiller said:


> My wife would like to see something new...something like maybe an...
> *EQUALIZER!!!*


 I was thinking more along the lines of a center pivot ladies bow with speeds pushing 300 FPS. There is nothing wrong with an Equalizer i would just like to see Bowtech make a faster, smoother bow just for ladies, and wanted some input on what the female consumer thought.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

BOWTECH-PS said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a center pivot ladies bow with speeds pushing 300 FPS. There is nothing wrong with an Equalizer i would just like to see Bowtech make a faster, smoother bow just for ladies, and wanted some input on what the female consumer thought.


I'll give you an A for effort for suggesting a faster, smoother bowtech for ladies, but....

the Equalizer ROCKS, dunno y bowtech dropped it from the line up for '09...those of us who are fans, don't want to stray from a model that suited us just fine!

FYI...did u know '09 IBO FHC World Champ, National Trip & Southern Trip won them all this year with an Equalizer? (Becky ROCKS!)


----------



## BOWTECH-PS (Dec 15, 2008)

*perfect?*

EQUALIZER IT IS! Is there any changes you would make?, axle length, weight, cam, or do you think its perfect?


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

28" drawlength.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

BOWTECH-PS said:


> EQUALIZER IT IS! Is there any changes you would make?, axle length, weight, cam, or do you think its perfect?


When I used to shoot one, it wasn't a real smooth drawing bow. I now shoot a Rytera Alien X and the smoothness is uncompariable. I can still shoot my old Equalizer against it anytime, as my friend bought my old one........I can even pull more weight with the Alien X. Speed is unmatched as well. :nod:
This is just my opinion here..........
Dee


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, the Equalizer does have a bit more aggressive draw cycle, but once you get used to it, everything else feels mushy. 

I will be buried with both of my Equalizers.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

*A Ladies bow that won't break the bank*

I shoot a Diamond Razor Edge 28" draw at 45#. I am new to the sport this year but the Bowtech Equalizer seems pretty comparible and boy do I LOVE MY DIAMOND. 
I bought this bow because the specs were in range with what I was looking for but also so was the price. Women don't have to have a $800 dollar bow just because it is "Made for Women". 
A Women's bow that shoots like my Diamond but have a few more womens accessories to choose from like grips, quivers, silencers in pink or purple


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

bowtechbuffy said:


> Yes, the Equalizer does have a bit more aggressive draw cycle, but once you get used to it, everything else feels mushy.
> 
> I will be buried with both of my Equalizers.


I would have to disagree with you on this one. I shot it for over 2 years and couldn't "get used" to it. The Firecat had an aggressive draw. :nod: And that one was easier to pull back for me. Again, my own opinion here.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

DeeS said:


> I would have to disagree with you on this one. I shot it for over 2 years and couldn't "get used" to it. The Firecat had an aggressive draw. :nod: And that one was easier to pull back for me. Again, my own opinion here.


I respect that, it's all in what you personally like and what feels right to you. Glad you found one that you're comfortable with and that shoots well for you. 

As for me, the Equalizers are a great fit.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll try to reply again. AT has been really weird lately.

I shot the Equalizer for 3 years. I had the 2006, 2007 and 2008 models. I loved them all. Since I have been on the Por Staff of BowTech for several years, I decided to trade in my Equalizers and go with the modern technlogy. I chose the Captain as the replacement for my Equalizer. While I liked the Captain OK, I sold it as soon as I was able and bought a new 2008 Equalizer. I am sick to death that I sold my old one because it was perfect. I thought the "new technology" would be better, but I was wrong about the Captain.

Now- I shot the SWAT. In my eyes, it is the Equalizer with the Captain style cams. I LOVE the draw and feel of the SWAT. The special order green and black one is a BEAUTY! I shot it head to head at the same draw length and weight as my Equalizer witht he same arrow. The Equalizer was 8 fps faster. The nly thing is that I could draw the SWAT at a higher draw weight and it would feel the same as the EQ. I may choose a SWAT as my tournament bow next season, assuming they make another one. 

The Equalizer was one of the most popular bows on the women's and kids ranges at the ASA tournaments.


----------



## alpinehottie (Jul 5, 2009)

I would love to see a fast, smooth drawing bowtech for women. I have a small build with a very short draw length so it is hard for me to find a bow that is not designed for children. I mainly shoot tournaments so I would love to see bowtech come out with something specifically for the ladies.


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

*Equalizer...*

So when I bought my equalizer I loved it! It was great BUT... I shot an Alpine Eclipse and realized there was a bow out there that I didn't have to fight to keep at full draw or to pull back so I bought an Alpine. I love it , the bow is faster smoother and after I pull it back we are there so even if I have to keep it at full draw for 3 minutes there is no strain at all. HOWEVER with that being said I have shot a friends:tongue: Martin Firecat and Ryterra Alien X and I will tell you that I love the firecat and someday I will find a way to have that one bow BUT..buying a BRAND NEW BOW the only one I will be spending money on is an Alien. When you can pick up a bow that has 2 inches more draw length than you are used to set at 2 pounds more weight and shoot arrows that you have never shot before and almost knock fletches off of the 3 arrows you have shot it is a good bow. The let down is even smooth.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

nikkifay said:


> So when I bought my equalizer I loved it! It was great BUT... I shot an Alpine Eclipse and realized there was a bow out there that I didn't have to fight to keep at full draw or to pull back so I bought an Alpine. I love it , the bow is faster smoother and after I pull it back we are there so even if I have to keep it at full draw for 3 minutes there is no strain at all. HOWEVER with that being said I have shot a friends:tongue: Martin Firecat and Ryterra Alien X and I will tell you that I love the firecat and someday I will find a way to have that one bow BUT..buying a BRAND NEW BOW the only one I will be spending money on is an Alien. When you can pick up a bow that has 2 inches more draw length than you are used to set at 2 pounds more weight and shoot arrows that you have never shot before and almost knock fletches off of the 3 arrows you have shot it is a good bow. The let down is even smooth.


Who's that friend? I gotta find her!!!


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

I'ld like to see more ladies bows on the market. Problem is, very few shops (at least in my area) stock many ladies bows in the higher end models. If you want a ladies model they can get you one, but you have to buy it before they will order it in. Makes it pretty tough to test shoot when you have to buy it before you can even touch it. We ended up buying an Equalizer for her mostly because that was the only ladies bow of any make that was available for her to test shoot.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

nikkifay said:


> So when I bought my equalizer I loved it! It was great BUT... I shot an Alpine Eclipse and realized there was a bow out there that I didn't have to fight to keep at full draw or to pull back so I bought an Alpine. I love it , the bow is faster smoother and after I pull it back we are there so even if I have to keep it at full draw for 3 minutes there is no strain at all.
> 
> 
> > If you had to fight an Equalizer to keep it at full draw, and if an Alpine was faster, then you had one that was way out of tune. I haven't seen any Alpine bows that pound for pound and draw length the same that will touch an Equalizer. I'm not saying it didn't happen, but I am saying that your Equalizer was set-up wrong apparently. When one of those are set correctly, you can hold until the cows come home.  An Equalizer was the first bow I ever shot after rotator cuff surgery. I couldn't budge my Martin with NOS cams.


----------



## azelkaddict (Jul 2, 2006)

I shoot a 2008 equalizer and love this bow! I have a 25.5" draw length and would like to see a bow for shorter draw lengths that shoots as smoothly as the equalizer but faster for 3D. Also, how about a target bow for women? Something with a longer axle to axle.... plus, it wouldn't hurt my feelings if you brought the equalizer back. I would replace my Mathews MQ1 hunting bow with it in a heartbeat. I can sympathize with the other ladies out there who have a hard time finding bows to try out. In addition to my short draw length, I'm also left handed. Looking forward to your offerings for 2010. 

I shoot about 45 pounds for 3D and hunting and 40 pounds for target. Please don't sacrifice brace height and stability for speed, though. It's not worth it. I have been waiting for you to come out with the center pivot style bow designed for women so go for it. As far as camo patterns go, go with the latest patterns, but make sure you offer the non-camo colors for the shooters who don't hunt.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

BOWTECH-PS said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a center pivot ladies bow with speeds pushing 300 FPS. There is nothing wrong with an Equalizer i would just like to see Bowtech make a faster, smoother bow just for ladies, and wanted some input on what the female consumer thought.


The Equalizer is a great bow however after shooting several different bows you soon realize it's not the nicest drawing bow or the easiest to keep at full draw.You could change the holding factor by moving your draw stop to create more valley, but this will increase your draw and decrease your speed.

Build what every shooter is looking for..a smooth drawing bow at any draw length that holds nice and gets good speed!

Any WOMENS BOW center pivot or not pushing 300fps at a short draw(such as mine at 26") would fly off the bow hooks at all archery shops,providing that you keep in mind the other two factors of a great bow. I know that I would want one!
Keep current on the camo and offer comp. colors too.
Longer ATA would be nice but again that might be a problem when looking for speed w/short draws.
Keep a brace height around 7".
THANKS for asking this question,hopefully my info has helped.

Just MY opinion!


----------



## BOWTECH-PS (Dec 15, 2008)

*Excited*



Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> The Equalizer is a great bow however after shooting several different bows you soon realize it's not the nicest drawing bow or the easiest to keep at full draw.You could change the holding factor by moving your draw stop to create more valley, but this will increase your draw and decrease your speed.
> 
> Build what every shooter is looking for..a smooth drawing bow at any draw length that holds nice and gets good speed!
> 
> ...


 I am excited for the 2010 BOWTECHS, its gonna be good!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

canam said:


> nikkifay said:
> 
> 
> > So when I bought my equalizer I loved it! It was great BUT... I shot an Alpine Eclipse and realized there was a bow out there that I didn't have to fight to keep at full draw or to pull back so I bought an Alpine. I love it , the bow is faster smoother and after I pull it back we are there so even if I have to keep it at full draw for 3 minutes there is no strain at all.
> ...


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

DeeS said:


> canam said:
> 
> 
> > nikkifay said:
> ...


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Hands down the admiral!!!


----------

